# Sealants For Sheeting please ?



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Which sealants you guys using for sheeting please?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wolf's Body Wrap:



None other for me!


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

^

what that guy said, also use Reload.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

C2, almost cleans itself in good rain.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry, i should have added in my earlier post (if you have watched the video) - Rinsing with an open hose for free flowing water leaves the car almost perfectly dry bar a few beads which can be dabbed away quickly and easily. I know most waxes/sealants allow this anyway but Body Wrap is (IMO) the easiest for it.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

AF Tough Coat


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

C2 and Z2.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Werkstat acrylic jett trigger :thumb:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-acrylic-jett-trigger.html


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Nothing beats the sheeting of just polished paint(without wax).
Menzerna power lock or Blackfire sealant try washing the car with shampoo(without wax).
as some shampoo has wax on them which ruin the sheeting of the sealant.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

DW protection product of the year winner... Wolf's BW:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

No contest - Wolf's Body Wrap:thumb:


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

wolf body wrap topped with carpro reload is quite good


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

The vids i have seen of c1 look mighty impressive, although brought ceramishield for both cars when i do full corrections in spring


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

msb said:


> The vids i have seen of c1 look mighty impressive, although brought ceramishield for both cars when i do full corrections in spring


Can you not do one now mate . Im also very interested in Ceramishield.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Bit to cold really, although getting my wheels refurbished next week and they will be getting a coat of ceramishield as soon as they come back, will be sure to post my results:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wolfs Body Wrap :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Zaino will sheet immensely, never quite found the body-wrap to be hugely durable.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Zaino will sheet immensely, never quite found the body-wrap to be hugely durable.


What are your experience of BW durability?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

c1 for me, but theres not much that will sheet standing water chilly..
ie. rainwater...


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> AF Tough Coat


+1. Very easy to use and great results.:thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

If you've got the workspace to apply them, Body Wrap or either of the Nanolex Sealants (Premium or Professional). 

If you've not got a warm, dry indoor workspace, it'd be tough between Werkstat and Tough Coat.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Body Wrap would be top of my list for price

C1 too but its expensive. 

C2.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

ClioToby said:


> C1 too but its expensive.


And overrated.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Seems to me that loads of products are as good as each other!!
think i will stick to fk1000p, sheets well and is not as fussy to apply as some of the others mentioned on here..


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Got to be Blackfire for me.


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

spursfan said:


> Seems to me that loads of products are as good as each other!!
> think i will stick to fk1000p, sheets well and is not as fussy to apply as some of the others mentioned on here..


+1 plus it was cheap considering i got it from the cyc deal of the day.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Z2 for me, but if it is too cold to apply then Coli 845 or FK1000p for me


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

cant wait to try werkstat over this winter. also gonna get me some AF tough coat


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Body Wrap and Z2 for me any day, but only if I apply it in the unit.
For mobile work I use Permanon Car Supershine as you can apply it to a wet car and rinse off.
Both give great results.
I do the odd C1 detail but if someone is keen on their car I tend to steer them away from it, as who really wants to wet sand a car just to strip the product back to polish it.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

AF tough coat, awesome stuff for sheeting


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

The best sheeting product I've ever seen is Zaino Clear Seal.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cheap option - If you like sheeting then well,


----------

